# Cheap hydro growers???



## 4panda2bear0 (Jun 21, 2008)

Does anyone know if theres a cheap good hydro growing system made for like only one or two plants thats at a reasonable price, everywhere i look there a shit load of money....


----------



## happyface (Jun 22, 2008)

4panda2bear0 said:


> Does anyone know if theres a cheap good hydro growing system made for like only one or two plants thats at a reasonable price, everywhere i look there a shit load of money....


yea man the best CHEAP system is DWC (deep water culture) 10 gallon rubbermaid bucket cut 2 holes in the lid. get a water pump an air pump and some nutes and your pretty much ready to grow.good places for spplys WAL-MART HTG supply on ebay has good prices.ill post a link on some good setups. Marijuana Hydroponics Systems
well happy growings


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jun 22, 2008)

dont forget the airstone?? i use a 4 gallon kitty litter buckett no pump just water from top till roots reach the bottom of net pot works great. all u need is airstone and air pump hose medium.assuming u got ph and ppm meters??


----------



## Earl (Jun 22, 2008)

Actually, I think Hempy Buckets may be cheaper to operate than dwc.

DWC is cheap to start,
but then has heat issues,
where the HBs do not.

I am going to try HB pretty soon.

Here is a synopsis of HBs by DR Smitty:

THE HEMPY BUCKET

What you need:

1 bucket- $3 ( i cut a 5 gal bucket down to 4 gal)

perlite- $15 
( i bought the 20lb bag for $15, 
instead of 1lb bag for $6, 
you'll use it!)

vermiculite - $15 
(also the big bag, 
of the coarse stuff)

Hydro nutes- your choice.

Other than seeds or clones, and RO water, 
that's all you need! 

I checked the pH twice throughout, 
and ppm once. 

I realized I don't need to worry about the ppms, 
and the pH was fine, 
so I never had to adjust anything.

Take the bucket and drill a 1/2" hole 
into the side of the bucket, 
*two inches up from the bottom*. 

This two inches is what forms your water table, 
and acts as your reservoir. 

Fill the bucket with a 75% perlite, 
25% vermiculite mix. 

Be sure to wet it down before you mix it, 
the dust is nasty! 

Punch a hole in the mix 
to place your rooted clone or seedling, 
and then fill the bucket to one inch below the rim 
with perlite/vermiculite. 

Water with the appropriate nute load 
until the water drains from the hole
in the side of the bucket.

That is really all there is to the set up. 

You may have to water every day 
until the roots hit the bottom, 
which for me was about 10 days. 

At that point, water every 2nd or 3rd day, 
with your normal nute loads, 
just until water comes out the hole. 

You'll have to place something 
under the bucket to catch the water, 
but once you get a feel for the buckets, 
you'll have only a few drops of run off everytime.

The Pros and Cons:

To be honest, I've not found any real cons, 
just small pains. 

I would rather deal with them, 
however, than some of the troubles I read about. 

Things like:

Before I figured out how much water to give them, 
I would just run 2L of water off every plant, 
every other day. 

At first I thought, no biggie, 
but then as I watched my nutes get blown through 
like it was a cheap bottle of tequila on cinco de mayo, 
I adjusted accordingly. True con averted.

Catching the runoff. 
I went and bought a few of the plastic stackable shelves at the dollar store,
and some cups to catch the runoff. Con #2 resolved

Some people say that it's a chore to water every other day. 
It takes me 5 minutes every other day. 
I spend more time than that ogling, 
when I should just walk past my closet, 
so I don't count that as a con.

The pros:

The plants respond quickly to mistakes like over watering, 
over fert, etc. 
I count this as a pro, because they fix just as quickly. 
There are no lingering ill effects from experimentation.

No soil = no pests. As we pull into May, 
and I read about all the insect problems, 
I think about the one fly I have caught in that closet, 
and how quickly he was dispatched.

No reservoir to keep cool, no pump to go bad, etc. 
The vermiculite holds enough water up top to keep the upper roots wet, 
and the two inch res on bottom is gone before it can go stagnant. 
You refill it every other day when you water, 
and the mix keeps nutes nice and aerated in an 85f closet.

Easy nute application. 
I use the one part to make it mindnumbingly simple. 
Full strength, every time I water. 
If it's too hot, you simply back off a bit on the nutes 
the next time you are watering. 
The plants tell you quickly what they want.

Space saving. I can veg up to 9 plants 
in the new and improved 4x4x7ft area, 
flower up to 4 in the same space.

The plants look right now like they could pull 3.5 - 4 oz per, 
and that's more than I need to get by for 2 or 3 months!

So, like I said, just one super easy method for noobs like me 
to grow better than they ever thought possible. 
If you've got any questions, I'll be happy to answer them. 

Just be ready to sell out to the fact that it can be that easy to grow weed! 

The hardest part for me was believing that it's really this simple, 
but it is...
edited for spelling and clarity by earl


----------



## Mr. Maryjane (Jun 22, 2008)

this hempy bucket would be pretty light wouldn't it, way lighter than a dwc with a 5-gallon. right? cause I need light stuff, otherwise my floor might calapse


----------



## OnSolomonsGrave (Jun 22, 2008)

Mr. Maryjane said:


> this hempy bucket would be pretty light wouldn't it, way lighter than a dwc with a 5-gallon. right? cause I need light stuff, otherwise my floor might calapse


Lighter then say a 20 gallon tub full of water, of course. Your floor collapsing under the weight of some bucks of water seems unlikely, although, I have never seen your floor.


----------



## 4panda2bear0 (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice, thanks for the help seem like pretty simple growing systems, thanks for the info ill fill you in when i start.


----------



## Mr. Maryjane (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm in the upstairs apartment of a really old house, so yeah, I don't really know how much weight the floor could take but I'm not really trying to find out. so I'm definately just gonna pack as many of these things in there as I can fit. how much space should I leave between them, with cfl's in between them, to make sure the whole plant gets light


----------



## Earl (Jun 22, 2008)

Mr. Maryjane said:


> I'm in the upstairs apartment of a really old house, so yeah, I don't really know how much weight the floor could take but I'm not really trying to find out. so I'm definately just gonna pack as many of these things in there as I can fit. how much space should I leave between them, with cfl's in between them, to make sure the whole plant gets light


I would start with one.

Grow it out and you will see that you will need light.

now you get lights and you have to deal with heat.

Grow one hempy bucket 
and then YOU will know 
how many to grow.

Bigger plants make more budz.

One big plant that is well lit,
will out-perform many smaller plants.

circle the single plant with floros 
and you will get good yield.

Then add another bucket and grow two.

Then more, as you add equipment, and knowledge

Pay as you go.
K.I.S.Silly.

You may not finish,
because you don't own the house,
and girlfriends/neighbors happen.


.


----------



## Earl (Jun 22, 2008)

try for one plant like this.





That is not me. I did not grow this burned plant.


----------



## Mr. Maryjane (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm trying to grow alot of plants like that, I need to stockpile my bud, I can't save weed. an ounce would last me a couple days, If I was trying to make it last. so I'll just put 9 in my big-ass closet once I get some lights.


----------



## happyface (Jun 22, 2008)

Mr. Maryjane said:


> I'm trying to grow alot of plants like that, I need to stockpile my bud, I can't save weed. an ounce would last me a couple days, If I was trying to make it last. so I'll just put 9 in my big-ass closet once I get some lights.


hydroponic lights, Yard, Garden Outdoor Living, Pet Supplies items on eBay.com
good place for lights HTG supply on Ebay


----------



## potroast (Jun 23, 2008)

If you want a complete hydro kit for 1 plant, check out GH Waterfarm. It comes with everything you need to grow, and costs about $50. 

GENERAL HYDROPONICS


HTH


----------



## shortbusser (Aug 20, 2009)

on the hemp bucket what kinds of lights do one use ??


----------



## happyface (Aug 20, 2009)

shortbusser said:


> on the hemp bucket what kinds of lights do one use ??


 WHATEVER LIGHT IS BEST.thats ur choice. if ur asking WHAT IS BEST i would suggest HID (high intensity discharge) lights are the best by far.
get ur self a nice HPS(high preasure sodium) lamp with a converted MH bulb for veg.
*High pressure sodium* light fixtures produce large amounts of red spectrum energy and are best for flowering (later) growth. The light produced looks similar to the 'warm' incandescent lights found in homes, but has a deeper orange-red color. The street lamps in many cities are hps lights. 


*What light should you get?* 
In a perfect world both metal halide (mh) and high pressure sodium (hps) would be used during both the vegetative and flowering stages of growth. 


*A 250 watt* fixture will supply enough light to cover a 2.5 foot by 2.5 foot grow area. (6 plants or less)
*A 400 watt* fixture will supply enough light to cover a 4 foot by 4 foot grow area. (12 plants or less)
*A 600 watt* fixture will supply enough light to cover a 5 foot by 5 foot grow area. (18 plants or less)
*A 1000 watt* fixture will supply enough light to cover a 6.5 foot by 6.5 foot grow area. (30 plants or less)


----------

